# Physical Test  - Bonus



## Bobby147 (13 Apr 2004)

Is there any bonus for doing more than required in Physical Test. I mean, for men minimum push-ups are 19. Is there any reward if somebody does 25???


----------



## Superman (13 Apr 2004)

you get recommended higher then a person that only has 19.. Remember everything you get tested on goes into your military profile and based on that your highered... So I think that would be a bonus


----------



## Theoat (13 Apr 2004)

You may not be allowed to do that many. When I had my physical last year all the guys were stopped at 20 pushups & situps. It pretty much depends who is doing your testing that determines how many they will allow you to do and how strict they are with your form while doing them.


----------



## K. Ash (13 Apr 2004)

I done my testing in January and I was stopped at 19 pushups. 
As for my form all she said there was to have my hands directly under my shoulder and go down until my upper arms are parallel with the floor.

Is this at all similar to how you guys did it?
Because a friend of mine in Toronto went and did her PT and she had to put her hands directly under her chest.


----------



## jutes85 (13 Apr 2004)

When you do push-ups the CF way, you seem to use your tricepts rather then your chest, well it feels like that.


----------



## GrahamD (13 Apr 2004)

Stopped at 19?

That‘s very odd.  I was told (for infantry candidates) that they look closely at the physical fitness portion of your application and that it factors heavily into who gets selected ahead of who.

I was told that 30-40 pushups and ditto on the situps would be considered "good" numbers for infantry candidates.  The first test I did, there was a guy who was at the minimum level of everything, he was going reserve infantry, and was told he would need to improve and be retested.

Of course I‘m not a recruiter, so I don‘t really know how much PT factors into the selection process, but I WAS TOLD... that it‘s a pretty significant factor.

Perhaps it‘s only combat arms candidates who need to compete in the PT area, but it seems weird that you would be stopped at 19.
Unless you were sketchy on the form and they felt like being nice and passing you, but not giving you the opportunity to do extra "borderline" pushups.

Anyway, thats not to say its what happened, just speculation.

Maybe you should call in and ask if the PT results are competetive in terms of the selection process, and if they are, then tell them you were stopped at 19 and that you know you can do more and would like to be retested.


----------



## scm77 (13 Apr 2004)

You need atleast 19 pushups to pass the PT test.  I can do that no problem.  When you are in SQ or MOC training for infanty you are obviously going to be doing alot more the 19 pushups.  I‘m wondering what is a good number to be able to do.  Right now, I can do around 35-50 depeding on how loose I am.  How many should I try to get up to?


----------



## GrahamD (13 Apr 2004)

I‘ve heard it rumored that after 40 pushups, they will just write down 40, or 40+.  Sometimes they stop people at 40, sometimes not (so I‘ve heard).

Yes the minimum is 19, but when your file is reviewed do you want them to look at the PT results and see that you did the absolute minimum amount in order to pass?

As for how many you should try to do, the obvious answer is, as many as you can.  If they stop you at 40, or at 50 or whatever, then at least you did enough that they had to stop you from doing more.


----------



## Northern Touch (15 Apr 2004)

I was stopped at 20, and I am going infantry reserve.  Same with my sit ups.  Stopped when I hit the minimum.  CFRC Mississauga.


----------



## soon to be infantry (15 Apr 2004)

I was stopped at the min for both the push-ups and situps, said we only need to do the min. I was a little surprised as well but the recruiter told me it makes no difference.


----------



## RJG (15 Apr 2004)

There is a time limit when you are doing them, I think that it is a minute and a half. When I did my test I got to 30 and was told to stop. With situps its probably impossible to do more than 40 in the time limit given because I was blazing through them and only got to 40 before time expired. 

As long as you can do 20 your fine. One guy who was in my group couldn‘t even do one...


----------



## GrahamD (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by RJG:
> [qb] There is a time limit when you are doing them, I think that it is a minute and a half. When I did my test I got to 30 and was told to stop. With situps its probably impossible to do more than 40 in the time limit given because I was blazing through them and only got to 40 before time expired.
> 
> As long as you can do 20 your fine. One guy who was in my group couldn‘t even do one... [/qb]


The time limit on situps is supposed to be 1 minute.

When I did my first test, one guy did  54 situps in 1 minute, and we were told that the record number of situps done in 1 minute at CFRC Toronto was 65.

When I did my first


----------

